# Drivers Install Sequence



## Tyketto (May 14, 2007)

I heard there is a specific order that the drivers have to be installed. I was wondering if someone could help me out with that. I have a Dell Inspiron 1200 and running XP. I have the drives and utilities disk that came with my lap top. Please help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

This should help

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&cs=19&docid=1A0C0937D62A8739E0401E0A55174744&journalid=889B8F2C042111DC94A5F53F3885A17A&l=en&s=dhs#en#us


----------



## gadgtman (May 7, 2007)

Hello again,

Chipset driver generally first. I'm not familiar with that laptop so after chipset I'm not sure. Lenovo/IBM has some OS fixes you install after chipset and before anything else. Are there any of those on your disk? Also it is sometimes better to download latest drivers from Dell. This action might require a bios upgrade. You have or will read that a failed bios upgrade can turn a laptop or desktop into a boat anchor.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Usually you install the chipset drivers first, then graphics followed by audio and LAN.


----------



## Tyketto (May 14, 2007)

gadgtman said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Chipset driver generally first. I'm not familiar with that laptop so after chipset I'm not sure. Lenovo/IBM has some OS fixes you install after chipset and before anything else. Are there any of those on your disk? Also it is sometimes better to download latest drivers from Dell. This action might require a bios upgrade. You have or will read that a failed bios upgrade can turn a laptop or desktop into a boat anchor.


Yep, it's me again. Now that I've got the CD drive working, I'm going to re-install Windows. I was gonna do it lastnight but I got sleepy. Thanks again for the help. I'm going to try it now.


----------



## gadgtman (May 7, 2007)

Your welcome. And good luck!


----------

